# What was your favorite thread on this forum?



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who was your favorite poster?

Who was the most irritating?

Who was the worst poster?


Most informative?


Least informative?


And where the heck is that annoying Jenni?????


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

It's interesting, I could offer up "Jeff Oehlsen" to all of these categories. Does that mean they cancel each other out? :twisted:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

"Least informative?"


This has my name written ALL over it!


Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> It's interesting, I could offer up "Jeff Oehlsen" to all of these categories. Does that mean they cancel each other out? :twisted:


Me, too........ to save typing, I will definitely cast my one vote for Jeff in all categories.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is not the point of the exersize. :roll: 

OK favorite thread.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is not the point of the exersize. :roll:


Oh. Sorry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... favorite thread.


http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1662
was very interesting to me.


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

I liked that one about giant dogs that would do well in Alaska, were protective, but wouldn't bite small animals, would love to pull stuff around and work, but wouldn't require too much excersise. Oh, and they're AKC breed description had to include all sorts of catchy kennel-blind nonsense. 

I think it was this one...

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1884

Or maybe this one...

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1904

Nope, wrong again, this one...

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpb...&start=20&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I couldn't name "favorite poster." Almost every member here has posted something I've either learned from or laughed hilariously at. Or both.

As for the person I go to in PMs with training questions, that'd have to be -- oh, wait; he hates notoriety. :lol:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

This is one of my favorite threads:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=596


Andy.


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

Once you sorted through some of the BS, the "Agree to Disagree" thread wasn't bad.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1837


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My most irritating has to be Lou Castle. He types 40000000000000000000000000000000 words per second, and obliterates my ability to respond to his responses. :lol: 

Favorite poster? Has to be Dick. Comes in and actually pissed me off in three threads or less.

I never am pissed off. Usually amused, or horrified at the crap that comes out of your mouths.  :twisted: 

The worst poster which shall not be named was horrified that I said she had Von Munchausens. :lol:


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

"The worst poster which shall not be named was horrified that I said she had Von Munchausens. :lol:"

I usually hate when people drag things over from other boards, but that comment had me cracked up for weeks.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Von Munchausens? Ya'll gotta tell that story!


Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Von Munchausens? Ya'll gotta tell that story!
> 
> 
> Andy.


No. =;


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> Who was your favorite poster?


David Frost, Gregg Tawney, Greg Long, Al Reanto.



> Most excellent and favorite overseas poster with a mexican first name:


 Selena van Leeuwen.



> Most informative?


Lou Castle...by faaaaaaaaaaar. Connie Sutherland: Best Researcher.



> And where the heck is that annoying Jenni?????


 Bannished...in an act of despotism.

*mod edit...a little act of despotism, if you will...your point was made regarding this forum member before.*



> Least appropriate use of smileys:


Jeff Oehlsen.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> > Least appropriate use of smileys:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't think we had "threads" here. Just one stream of consciousness cut up for the sake of web page presentation.

Best members for me are usually the ones that don't post a lot. My commie buddy Melissa Mims, Doug Wendling (not a communist), Mike S., and The Voice Of Reason, Officer David Frost. I learn a lot from them via PM and wish they'd post more. My guess is they are too busy training dogs. :twisted:

Mouthy ones like Bob Scott, Lou, Jeff, and Connie. :wink: All have helped me from making some really dumb mistakes with my dog. Many of the Euros because if the English is bad I can pretend they're actually intending to agree with me. Our worldwide folks always have neat vids and let me catch up on Europop music I hate.

All of the locked threads usually have some merit before it dives into "you're dumb, no you're dumb."

I like any of the forum members gutty enough to show faults with their dogs, and am generally skeptical of those who have faultless dogs. Jeff's posts about his Mondio exploits still make me laugh. Much funnier now that I've met one of his club members who affirmed the trial went that bad. :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

As for threads that get peoples backs up, the best (or worst) is "drives". Sure makes for some lively reading. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ... Best members for me are usually the ones that don't post a lot.


Like MIKE! :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > ... Best members for me are usually the ones that don't post a lot.
> ...


Yes, Mike S is my personal hero. Not because of dogs, but because of his jet ski-leather apron-working duck-dutch/floridian hillbilly lifestyle.

:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, Lyka is the best-dressed working dog here, after Widget.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> *a little act of despotism, if you will...*


Best phrase today.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> > *a little act of despotism, if you will...*
> 
> 
> Best phrase today.


Yep, I like it. Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of forum provocation, I fear no evil. My edit and delete key, they comfort me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> ... david frost...gets his point across very well without having to type streams and streams of worthless dog psycho babble. ...


Like Bob Scott, who is a limitless font of experience in about 13,000 areas of dog training.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Tim Martens said:
> 
> 
> > ... david frost...gets his point across very well without having to type streams and streams of worthless dog psycho babble. ...
> ...


yes, yes. i knew i would forget somebody. i'm sure there are others i'm forgetting too...


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey folks, seriously, the nostalgia trip isn't cool at all if it includes people you dislike. Send them a PM, spare the rest of us. Okay? Cut it out.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Hey folks, seriously, the nostalgia trip isn't cool at all if it includes people you dislike. Send them a PM, spare the rest of us. Okay? Cut it out.


actually, it makes it cooler...


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hey Tim, I'm not that bad, Definately not a liar for sure. Yes, posts are long winded.

Favourite thread - David Ross - it took lots of the heat off of me   

Least Favourite thread - Where Tim calls me a liar, can't remember which one   

Most informative thread - most of them

Favourite Poster - Believe it or not, Jeff Ohlesen, he gets my worst character showing and then makes me think harder next time

Least Favourite Poster - me, when I goof up info


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love stirring the pot. MUHAHAHAHAHA MUHAHAHAHAHAHA :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Hey folks, seriously, the nostalgia trip isn't cool at all if it includes people you dislike. Send them a PM, spare the rest of us. Okay? Cut it out.


What he said.

IT WILL GET LOCKED! [-X 

Tim, I agree........ where is that Gregg T.?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I love stirring the pot. MUHAHAHAHAHA MUHAHAHAHAHAHA :twisted:


Really? Hmmmm...... a surprising new side of you!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim, if you have issues with people on this forum take it up with them via PM's, you can paste your little post there to each and every person you mentioned for all I care, just don't spill your personal gripes over into public. This was a piss poor topic choice, even for you Jeff.

Telling people how annoying you find them isn't going to make your dog better and this topic is nothing more than an invite to pit people against eachother. That is why we are all here right? To make our dogs better and help others make their dogs better?

I'm done with this thread, end of story, no PM's whining about it either, I'm tired of the whining, my friends 3 year old whines less when you take away his blanky than some of the folks on here.


----------

